# hello there! im new!



## merlyn26 (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi, my name is Sarah and i only have 1 mouse at the mo - an rspca rescue called foxtrot- i lost 3 over xmas and new year  but they were all very old. here is my beautiful old girl ginger who i was devistated to lose


----------



## sasandcol (Dec 12, 2008)

sorry to hear about your loss of mices, but welcome to the forum!
Saskia x


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome, sorry to hear about your loss over xmas.
Hope you find the forum useful, I certainly do!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hiya, Welcome


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome


----------

